# Inshore Tournament List



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a list of inshore tournaments (and dates) for this summer by chance?


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Check out www.theredfishclub.com, tournaments all summer long and into the fall.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Tailfisher


----------



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

*Inshore Tournaments*

Check out the Kayak Fishing ClassicS tournament series.
Giving away 6 kayaks at national championship but you have to 
earn an invite to it.
There is 1 tournament each month and are all over the State of Florida.
Hope to see you there.
Visit http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com


----------

